# Thomson TG585-v7 Gateway configuration



## Kukas (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,
I have new Thomson TG585-v7 Gateway. This device is permanently configured. 3 ports is for cable Ethernet an 1 port (4-th) for digital TV. I need all 4 ports for cable Ethernet. How can I reconfigure it? Installation CD not included.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

You can DL the cd from here.
http://beusergroup.co.uk/technotes/index.php/585v7


----------



## Kukas (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you very much!
My next request-can you advice in which step there is ports configuration option? Thanks!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi, Sorry,no! I use the same model as you and thought maybe a Factory reset:
1: Switch off the power button(Black) on the back.
2: Insert a straightened out Paper clip into the hole next to the power cable connector.
make sure you feel the it move.
3: Turn the power on and hold the clip in hard for 30 seconds.
Oh! by the way , you need three hands to do this!!!


----------



## Kukas (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you for advice! I have been reseted this device to factory default (in my opinion) by pushing reset knob in hole near power button, but I don't switch of the power. Is it necessary to switch of the power? Thanks!


----------



## Kukas (Apr 15, 2009)

belfasteddie said:


> Hi, Sorry,no! I use the same model as you and thought maybe a Factory reset:
> 1: Switch off the power button(Black) on the back.
> 2: Insert a straightened out Paper clip into the hole next to the power cable connector.
> make sure you feel the it move.
> ...


Yesterday evening i have tried to do this with your guidance, but result is the same-4-th port have no Ethernet. What can I do else?


----------

